
One hundred clock codes - buetseey
https://github.com/a-jie/clock-shop
======
thunderbong
Can't we have a very small, simple device which just has a browser?

That way we could put games and stuff like this which can work with just HTML,
CSS and JS.

I feel as the browser gets more capable, I think these kind of functionalities
be way more easier to create and deploy.

I don't know if network connectivity would be such a mandatory thing for a
device like this. Maybe I could just download offline maps, and have the map
app run in the browser, or the clock app, or the Mario app.

In the good old days, I don't remember being concerned about having
connectivity. We used to be more concerned about not having RAM and CPU
(probably still are!). But creating programs, or browsing images, or playing
gamees, videos and mp3s, none of these actually require connectivity. Yet
everything now has to be always online.

I know Firefox tried this with FirefoxOS, which is currently become KaiOS, but
even they are working around an online experience. I'm just thinking if
something opposite would actually work.

